# FSWP: About documents for children as per the FSWP check-list



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have a question about the proof related to children's information.

Below I am quoting and referring to the 3rd bullet point under point 17 (Children's Information) in the check-list for applications under the FSWP: 

"Proof of full custody for children under the age of 18 and proof that the children may be removed from the jurisdiction of the court"

The above point makes no mention of whether it is applicable to adopted or biological children, or both. So, I am confused whether I need to submit the proof even if my wife and child accompany me.

Please comment. Thanks.

__ mcgyver


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It does not apply if wife and child accompanying you. It's in place to stop one parent removing (abducting) child from home country without other parent/court approval.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

I see. Excellent.


----------

